
I've done 900 programming interviews and phone screens in the last 2 years. AMA - tempw
https://www.reddit.com/r/cscareerquestions/comments/5y95x6/i_am_ammon_bartram_and_i_have_done_900/
======
blackflame7000
First Question: Have you found a job yet?

If Yes: Congrats

If No: Perhaps a new career is in order.

